# caesar guerini



## scooter OOO5 (Nov 19, 2005)

any one have any dealing with or shot one looking at summit ltd in 12ga 32''has a used one for 2595.00
thanks scooter


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

I just bought a used 28ga magnus for $2200 on Gunbroker. You are in the upper area of OK. They are even listing them in the new Bluebooks. I have had to contact them and they are treating me as the original owner so I'm impressed so far. By the way it shoots beautifully.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I know a guy that shoots sporting clays professionally with a magnus and his shooting has just gone downhill. I don't know if they are worth the price?? :sniper:


----------

